# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Videoja e debatit qe rrezoi te gjithe argumentin per Islamin e sotem mbarboteror

## bani

*Debati i madh për Sunitët*

----------


## ionian

Seriozisht e ke te rrime te shikojme 1 ore ca video??
E per te kuptuar cfare?

----------


## angmokio

> *Debati i madh për Sunitët*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq82C...1&feature=plcp


Nuk ka teme qe flitet per Rashadin dhe mos ta kesh postuar kete video.

Te krenohesh per nje debat kur ne fakt eshte ''interviste'' ndermjet nje personi qe vetequhet i derguar i zotit kundra nje gazetari te panjohur ky eshte turpi me i madh qe i behet Rashadit  :ngerdheshje: . 

E quani dhe DEBAT TE MADH pale  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bani

> Nuk ka teme qe flitet per Rashadin dhe mos ta kesh postuar kete video.
> 
> Te krenohesh per nje debat kur ne fakt eshte ''interviste'' ndermjet nje personi qe vetequhet i derguar i zotit kundra nje gazetari te panjohur ky eshte turpi me i madh qe i behet Rashadit . 
> 
> E quani dhe DEBAT TE MADH pale


amgmokio..nuk eshte e rendesishme se kush debaton dhe se me ke po debaton , por eshte e rendesishme tema e debatit dhe argumentet qe sillen ...dmth se sa te verteta dhe bindese jane faktet qe sjell debati...
nese eshte keshtu si thua ti atehere dua te te kujtoj qe edhe profeti Muhamed ishte nje njeri i thjeshte ...por qe solli nje argument te fuqishem ..nje liber te ngjashem me mrekulli..

----------


## bani

> Seriozisht e ke te rrime te shikojme 1 ore ca video??
> E per te kuptuar cfare?


per te kuptuar shume gjera  dhe disa nga ato jane psh , qe ... fete sot jane te gjitha te korruptuara , Zoti ka sjellur nje te derguar ne ditet e sotme ..si dhe te tjera qe nuk mund ti shpjegoj dot , pasi ka mundesi qe nese nuk ke lidhje me fene Islame , nuk do ti kuptosh...

----------


## angmokio

> amgmokio..nuk eshte e rendesishme se kush debaton dhe se me ke po debaton , por eshte e rendesishme tema e debatit dhe argumentet qe sillen ...dmth se sa te verteta dhe bindese jane faktet qe sjell debati...
> nese eshte keshtu si thua ti atehere dua te te kujtoj qe edhe profeti Muhamed ishte nje njeri i thjeshte ...por qe solli nje argument te fuqishem ..nje liber te ngjashem me mrekulli..



Si the ? Nuk ka rendesi se me ke debaton? Po mire ndonje video ku Rashadi ka bere debat me kalamaj kopeshti ke? Na i sill dhe ato si triumf per Rashadin qe ka rrezuar te gjitha argumentat per Islamin e sotem.

Pse nuk beri debat Rashadi me dijetare Muslimane te kohes , apo kishte frike se ja nxirrnin bojen? 
Shkoi e gjeti nje viktime gazetare sikur ky qe i merret goja kur flet anglisht  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## master2006

> Pse nuk beri debat Rashadi me dijetare *Muslimane te kohes* , apo kishte frike se ja nxirrnin bojen? 
> Shkoi e gjeti nje viktime gazetare sikur ky qe i merret goja kur flet anglisht


Kush jane "Muslimane te kohes"?

Sa per info, Ahmed Deedat u sherbye gjate me rezultatet e Rashadit  :buzeqeshje: 




p.s. Mire se u gjeje pas nje kohe te gjate  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angmokio

> Kush jane "Muslimane te kohes"?
> 
> Sa per info, Ahmed Deedat u sherbye gjate me rezultatet e Rashadit 
> 
> p.s. Mire se u gjeje pas nje kohe te gjate


Muslimaneve asnjehere si jane mbaruar dijetaret.

Ahmed Deedat dhe shume muslimane te tjere i besuan verberisht mashtrimeve te Rashadit. Pre e mashtrimit bie kushdo qofte dhe president. 

P.s.  Mire se shkruajte perseri , se prezent online ne forum te kam pare pothuajse cdo dite  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## master2006

> Muslimaneve asnjehere si jane mbaruar dijetaret.
> 
> Ahmed Deedat dhe shume muslimane te tjere i besuan verberisht mashtrimeve te Rashadit. Pre e mashtrimit bie kushdo qofte dhe president.


Per cilet dijetare e kishe fjalen atehere, meqe ky Deedat-i nuk qenka i kohes?!





> P.s. Mire se shkruajte perseri , se prezent online ne forum te kam pare pothuajse cdo dite


Mbase kane qene cookies ato qe te kan bere te me shohesh vazhdimisht online  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angmokio

> Per cilet dijetare e kishe fjalen atehere, meqe ky Deedat-i nuk qenka i kohes?!
> Mbase kane qene cookies ato qe te kan bere te me shohesh vazhdimisht online


Kaq kohe larg debateve i paske humb aftesite e komunikimit :ngerdheshje: 
Bej ndonje pyetje te zgjuar  se dhe nje hoxhe katundi do ish me mire se ky viktime gazetar qe duket sikur e kane nxjerr me zorr per te bere intervisten  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## master2006

Shume i kjarte isha  :buzeqeshje: 

Cilet ishin dijetaret e kohes, nese Deedat na qenka pre e mashtrimeve?

----------


## Elytony

> Shume i kjarte isha 
> 
> Cilet ishin dijetaret e kohes, nese Deedat na qenka pre e mashtrimeve?


Ahmed Didat nuk ishte prej Ulemave apo si themi ne dijetarëve të Ummetit apo si themi ne të popullit muslimanë. Ai ishte thjeshtë një mendimtar dhe poet, kaq.

Nga dijetart e kohës kanë qen Sheikh Nasirudin Albani(ishte nga Shkodra),pastaj ishte edhe sheikh Salih bin Uthejmini apo Bin Bazi,këta të tre ishin dijetarët kryesor kur ishte gjallë edhe mendimtari Ahmed Didat,p.sh. .

----------


## ionian

Si shpjegohet qe ne pergjithesi keta muslot e flakte jane nga Kosova ose Maqedonia?

----------


## Gogi

> Si shpjegohet qe ne pergjithesi keta muslot e flakte jane nga Kosova ose Maqedonia?


Papunesia eshte me e larte dhe interneti eshte me i lire :shkelje syri:

----------


## dielli1

Argumente me te mira qe sollen talebanet per bajram nuk ka....Ata gjakosen njerezit edhe per festen e bajramit,mandej kete e ben nen emrin e allahut edhe ne xhamij....

----------


## bani

> Si the ? Nuk ka rendesi se me ke debaton? Po mire ndonje video ku Rashadi ka bere debat me kalamaj kopeshti ke? Na i sill dhe ato si triumf per Rashadin qe ka rrezuar te gjitha argumentat per Islamin e sotem.
> 
> Pse nuk beri debat Rashadi me dijetare Muslimane te kohes , apo kishte frike se ja nxirrnin bojen? 
> Shkoi e gjeti nje viktime gazetare sikur ky qe i merret goja kur flet anglisht


nuk e gjeti Rashadi gazetarin ...por gazetari e gjeti Rashadin  dhe per me teper goja nuk i merret per arsye tjeter , pos se nuk ka argument te mbroje Islamin e sotem te korruptuar,..po te kishte argument , do t'a shihje si do i bente goja ..si bilbil..

----------


## bani

> Muslimaneve asnjehere si jane mbaruar dijetaret.
> 
> Ahmed Deedat dhe shume muslimane te tjere i besuan verberisht mashtrimeve te Rashadit. Pre e mashtrimit bie kushdo qofte dhe president. 
> 
> P.s.  Mire se shkruajte perseri , se prezent online ne forum te kam pare pothuajse cdo dite


meqe ata i besuan verberisht , ti mos i beso verberisht , vetem konfirmoji vete inicialet Kuranore ....
cfare te pengon , ..anglisht di...arabisht di...kohe ke sa te duash se te shikoj non stop online ...verifikoje dhe hajde na thuaj pastaj se a ka , apo nuk ka Kurani nje kod te bazuar ne nr 19 , 
nese do hidhi nje sy edhe ketu ...i ke te gjitha inicialet te numeruara nje per nje: http://submission.org/QI#/contents

----------


## bani

> p.s. Mire se u gjeje pas nje kohe te gjate


mire se erdhe master..

----------


## bani

> Si the ? Nuk ka rendesi se me ke debaton? Po mire ndonje video ku Rashadi ka bere debat me kalamaj kopeshti ke? Na i sill dhe ato si triumf per Rashadin qe ka rrezuar te gjitha argumentat per Islamin e sotem.
> 
> Pse nuk beri debat Rashadi me dijetare Muslimane te kohes , apo kishte frike se ja nxirrnin bojen? 
> Shkoi e gjeti nje viktime gazetare sikur ky qe i merret goja kur flet anglisht


te lutem me thuaj se a e ke degjuar deri ne fund videon dhe cfare konkluzionesh ke nxjerre , pasi mendoj qe per nje mysliman sunit kjo video don te thote shume...ne lidhje me principet Kuranore e kam fjalen dhe shkeljen e tyre nga ana tjeter..

----------


## mesia4ever

> Si shpjegohet qe ne pergjithesi keta muslot e flakte jane nga Kosova ose Maqedonia?


U takova me nje shqiptar nga Ilirida dhe me tha se 'ju shqiptaret e Kosoves nuk e praktikoni fene sa duhet'. I thash se ne jemi 'qishtu' ne per Islam sna behet vone, vetem themi se jemi myslimane 'light'. Edhe ata qe shkojne ne xhami me i pyet se cka tha hoxha nuk dijne me te jep pergjigje.

----------

